# Clean Install of Server 2003 over Server 2003



## renfri (Dec 5, 2008)

We are switching a backup server from a network over to a Print server into a new network. We want to do a clean install to insure that everything is cleared off so nothing is brought over from the old system. What do I need to do to get it to the point of a clean install? Any help is greatly appreciated. I didn't know if I needed to format the drive or not.

Thanks,
Renee'


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Demote the server on the old network, boot from the cd, delete and recreate the partiton(s) at the setup screen and reinstall.


----------

